# Brexit



## mariob (25 Juni 2016)

Hallo,
ich mache mal was neues auf, ich denke das Ding wird uns noch eine weile begleiten, es ist interessant zu beobachten wie man sich versucht aus der Lage herauszuwinden:
https://www.burks.de/burksblog/2016/06/25/a-device-of-dictators-and-demagogues
Man darf gespannt sein, da hat der Burks gut recht.

Gruß
Mario


----------



## Ralle (25 Juni 2016)

Man sollte für sich mal aufschreiben, was alles so an Horror-Scenarien aufgemacht wird. Das dann in 2-5 Jahren einfach wieder rausholen und sehen, was ist daraus geworden.
Ich glaube nicht, dass die Welt untergeht. Man wird sich arrangieren, es gibt ja noch den Status von assoziierten Ländern o.ä., wie ihn z.B. die Schweiz innehat.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (25 Juni 2016)

Ich finde das eher feige von den Britten, in einer schweren Zeit
sich auf und davon zu machen, für mich ist das eine Art Fahnenflucht. 
Angst macht es mir das noch mehr ewig gestrigen auf den Zug aufspringen.
Europa hat noch nie Fettere Jahre gesehen und das ist der EU zu verdanken.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (25 Juni 2016)

Sorry, aber was die EU (grade dieser Schulz) in den letzten Tagen an Parolen rausgehauen ging gar nicht. Da haben viele Briten "jetzt erst recht" gewählt. Fakt ist, das sich die EU von allem weltlichen verabschiedet hat und der Brexit hoffentlich ein Umdenken in Gang setzt....  allerdings fehlt mit der Glaube


----------



## rostiger Nagel (25 Juni 2016)

Ich hoffe wir reden hier von den gleichen Dingen,
für mich ist Brexit ein Müsliriegel:


----------



## MasterOhh (25 Juni 2016)

Haben die Briten wirklich gedacht, dass wenn sie aus der EU austreten, alle Vorteile die eine Mitgliedschaft bringt mitnehmen aber auf die Verpflichtungen schei$$en können?
Ich muss immer herzlich lachen wenn irgendwer von den Brexitern verlauten lässt "Dann bleiben wir einfach im EWR, so wie Norwegen, und alles ist schick". Das zeigt das diese Leute nicht den Hauch einer Ahnung haben oder schlichtweg ihr Wahlvolk anlügen.
Wenn Großbritanien im EWR bleiben will, muss das Land weiterhin EU Vorgaben befolgen (ja auch was die Einwanderung betrifft) und weiter in die EU einzahlen. Im Gegenzug haben sie dann aber NULL mitbestimmrecht, also keine Vetos und britische Exrawürste mehr.
Die EU Politiker werden an den Briten ein Exempel statuieren, um allen anderen Schreihälsen den Wind aus den Segeln zu nehmen. Und dabei müssen sie noch nichtmal gemein werden. Die Briten politisch und wirtschaftlich wie jedes andere Nicht-EU Lands zu behandeln reicht schon völlig aus. Und genau so wollen sie es ja auch haben.

Ich hoffe aber auch, das der Austritt Großbritaniens ein Wegruf für die EU-Oberen ist. Die sollen einfach mal merken, dass sich das gemeine Volk nur noch schwer mit dem Elfenbeinturm, den die sich da gezimmert haben, identifizieren kann.
Im Grunde bin ich Pro-Eu aber einige Dinge, wie TTIP und Co, gehen auch mir gehörig auf den Sack.


----------



## borromeus (25 Juni 2016)

Es war gut.
Es musste ein Zeichen gegen die Brüsseler Diktatur gesetzt werden.
Bravo ihr Briten!

Die EU soll sich auf Kernkompetenzen zurückziehen und darausfolgende Regulativen auch durchsetzen.
Weil bisher ist eigentlich alles gescheitert:

Maastrich
Schengen
Wirtschaftspolitik
Griechenland
Sicherheitspolitik
Asylantenproblemlösungsansätze


----------



## mariob (26 Juni 2016)

Hi,
ich sehe diese Entwiklung in GB als markanten Punkt eines Neubeginns ob der nun EU heißt oder nicht ist mir erstmal egal. Für mich war diese EU schon immer eine EU der Banken, also des Finanzkapitals, genau das ist jetzt ein wenig aufgeregt. Und wir werden sehen was draus wird.
Gespannt in technischer Hinsicht bin ich auf die britische Entwicklung und die Außenwirkung, also auf andere Länder. In Griechenland wurde ja schon einmal etwas ähnliches wie ein Referendum versucht, das wurde ja recht plump abgewürgt, hier zerlegt eine Regierung sich selbst.
Wenn man nur Zaungast wäre könnte man feiern. Fakt ist schon jetzt wie immer das die eigentlichen Verantwortlichen die Suppe nicht auslöffeln werden.

Gruß
Mario


----------



## MSB (26 Juni 2016)

Wann bitte, und egal gegenüber wem oder wegen was, hätten die Eurokraten schon mal den Arsch in der Hose gehabt, um an irgendwen ein "Exempel" zu statuieren?
In praktisch allen wirklich wichtigen Fragen, also außerhalb der Gurkenkrümmung oder irgendwelchen Richtlinien, hat die EU bisher doch in aller Regel versagt.
Europa ist ein Staatenbund aus Staaten die sich allesamt im Grunde genommen, und mehr oder weniger, nicht wirklich ausstehen können.
Das sieht man ja schon in/an Brüssel selbst, das sich das französisch geprägte Brüssel mit den Niederländisch/Flämisch geprägten Umland nicht wirklich gut versteht.

Das einzige was ich im Moment wirklich amüsierend finde, wie ein gewisser Herr Cameron, jetzt wo die Geister die er selbst rief, real sind, den Schwanz einzieht.
Auch ein Grund warum die Briten eigentlich trotzdem ganz gut zu Europa passen ...


----------



## mariob (26 Juni 2016)

Öhm,
@MSB, mit dem Exempel, wie schon geschrieben, GR, hier erstmal die Quelle:
http://www.phoenix.de/content//414260

Zitat: "Auf den Referendum-Plan reagierten die Geldgeber mit einem Einfrieren  der nächsten dringend benötigten Hilfszahlung von acht Milliarden Euro,  die erst vor wenigen Tagen gebilligt worden war."

Wie schon geschrieben, plump. Hat aber funktioniiert.
Mario


----------



## MSB (26 Juni 2016)

@mariob
Jetzt fang doch nicht mit der Leutverarscherei Griechenland an ... die einzigen Deppen in dem Spiel sind die Griechen, 
und das nicht wegen Druck oder um Ihrer selbst willen, sondern um -für eine gewisse breite Masse- die Illusion eines funktionierenden Finanzsystems aufrechtzuerhalten.

Die Griechen haben und hatten objektiv die Wahl zwischen 2 Selbstmordvarianten, Tod durch den Euro, oder Tod ohne den Euro.
Leider hätten die bei Tod ohne den Euro noch ein paar Länder, möglicherweise sogar den Euro ansich mit in die Tiefe gerissen.


----------



## mariob (26 Juni 2016)

Naja,
das war ja auch die Einleitung von meiner Threaderöffnung - Leuteverarschung, und genau diese Nummer nimmt jetzt bei den Briten Fahrt auf. Und egal um was es scheinbar geht, primär auch wenn nicht sofort ersichtlich, geht es nicht um die Leute, nichtmal um die die in diesem Falle etwas nicht wollen.

Gruß
Mario


----------



## roman06 (27 Juni 2016)

@7 Borromeus
Deine SPS Beiträge sind wirklich super, aber ...
Hast DU eine Lösung für die von Dir genannten EU Probleme? Ich bin auch Niederösterreicher, wir haben "damals" mit fast 70% pro EU gestimmt. Sollen wir jetzt auch austreten? Ist es jetzt "lästig"? Sogar die Briten sehen jetzt, dass sie SCH... gebaut haben...


----------



## Bapho (27 Juni 2016)

Wenn man sich mal anschaut was da für Argumente seitens der EU für einen  Verlbleib gekommen sind, naja außer Drohungen und Horrorszenarien kamen  da nicht wirklich überzeugende Dinge rüber. 
Ich bin ja  grundsätzlich für eine eropäische Gemeinschaft, aber bitte ordentlich  legitimiert, transparent und nicht damit es ein paar Leute in die  Geschichtsbücher schaffen. Zum Beispiel der Euro, der hätte erst  eingeführt werden dürfen, wenn sich die beteiligten Länder in  Wirtschaftskraft, Fiskalpolitik, Kaufkraft usw. soweit angeglichen  haben, daß eine gemeinse Währung nicht zu krassen Umverteilungen und  damit zu Verwerfungen in der Gesellschaft führen. Man kann ja schön  beobachten, wie der Norden nun gegen den Süden ausgespielt wird und im  Hintergrund immer die Gleichen Kasse machen.
Es ist wohl auch nicht  förderlich die kritischen Meinungen grundsätzlich als Abgehängte,  Minderbemittelte, Prekariat und ewig gestriges Pack zu beschimpfen. Dann  brauch man sich nicht zu wundern wenn eben Protest gewählt wird.


----------



## borromeus (27 Juni 2016)

roman06 schrieb:


> @7 Borromeus
> Deine SPS Beiträge sind wirklich super, aber ...
> Hast DU eine Lösung für die von Dir genannten EU Probleme? Ich bin auch Niederösterreicher, wir haben "damals" mit fast 70% pro EU gestimmt. Sollen wir jetzt auch austreten? Ist es jetzt "lästig"? Sogar die Briten sehen jetzt, dass sie SCH... gebaut haben...



DEN Lösungsansatz habe ich bereits geschrieben, Brüssel soll sich auf Kernkompetenzen zurückziehen, das Aufdrücken von Gesetzen an die Mitgliedstaaten hat eindeutig überhand genommen und das ist nicht nur lästig, sondern mittlerweile wirtschaftsschädigend.
Als Europäer bin ich natürlich gegen einen Austritt Österreichs aus der EU, aber Deutschland (Merkel) und Juncker führen diese EU quasi als Diktatur. Ohne wesentliche Rechtsgrundlagen werden zB nun Staaten möglichweise zu Strafzahlungen gebeten, weil diese eben keine Asylanten aufnehmen sollen.
Die Konvergenzkriterien von Maastrich wurde von der EU eingeführt und von den führenden Mitgliedsstaaten, damals weil es ihnen so gepasst hat, wieder aufgeweicht.

Ich erinnere wie vor kurzen Orban für seinen Zaunbau kritisiert wurde nur weil er die Schengengrenzen schützen wollte. 
Also, wie ich schrieb: Kernthemen ordentlich formulieren und dann auch dementsprechend exekutieren- und nicht wie bisher: aufweichen, in Frage stellen, übergehen, etc...

Und, dass die Briten austreten (wollen) ist positiv, weil jetzt Brüssel seinen Kurs überdenken muss. Die wissen ja, dass es in vielen Ländern populistische Strömungen gibt, die nun auch auf eine Abstimmung drängen. Das ist natürlich Mist, aber mit diesem mittelschwerden Erdbeben, das wir letzten Freitag erleben durften, sollte man darüber nachdenken- und zwar sehr schnell- wie man diese EU erdbebensicherer machen kann.


----------



## roman06 (27 Juni 2016)

OK, so ist das was anderes


----------



## nade (27 Juni 2016)

borromeus schrieb:


> DEN Lösungsansatz habe ich bereits geschrieben, Brüssel soll sich auf Kernkompetenzen zurückziehen, das Aufdrücken von Gesetzen an die Mitgliedstaaten hat eindeutig überhand genommen und das ist nicht nur lästig, sondern mittlerweile wirtschaftsschädigend.
> Als Europäer bin ich natürlich gegen einen Austritt Österreichs aus der EU, aber Deutschland (Merkel) und Juncker führen diese EU quasi als Diktatur. Ohne wesentliche Rechtsgrundlagen werden zB nun Staaten möglichweise zu Strafzahlungen gebeten, weil diese eben keine Asylanten aufnehmen sollen.
> Die Konvergenzkriterien von Maastrich wurde von der EU eingeführt und von den führenden Mitgliedsstaaten, damals weil es ihnen so gepasst hat, wieder aufgeweicht.
> 
> ...


Erdbebensicher. Zwar auch nichtmehr ganz einfach, aber zurück zu den Grundgedanken. Was die EWG und EG mal ware. Dann Standarts angleichen, aber nicht auf den kleinsten gemeinsamen Nenner. Der Euro als Währung ist schön und gut, aber es nützt nichts, wenn eben die Wirtschaftsleistungen teil nichtma annährend gleich sind......


----------



## bike (28 Juni 2016)

Es ist toll, wie manche hier reagieren, wenn es um Politik und wie hier um die EU geht.
Ich hoffe manche kommunizieren mit den Kunden sachlicher.

Dass die Briten aus dem Verein wollen, kann ich verstehen.
Ein kleines Beispiel, wie dort die Verträge nach dem Kapital interpretiert werden ist die Diskussion um Glyphosat.
Unsere Politiker sind sich nicht einig und enthalten sich der Stimme, in Brüssel wird jetzt bestimmt, dass das Gift weiter verwendet werden darf.
Monsanto hat ja nur 1 Mrd Euro für die "Gutachten" und die Lobbyarbeit ausgegeben.
Denn das kann ja nicht abgebaut werden und dadurch erhöht sich die Menge im Umlauf.
Warum muss dieses Gift in unserem Bier sein?

Und ohne Euro gäbe es in Deutschland noch Zinsen, wenn man spart. Warum sparen nur wir? 


bike


----------



## Ralle (28 Juni 2016)

Ja bike, aber du hast nur Einzelfälle angeführt, die zwar vollkommen berechtigte Kritik hervorrufen, aber nicht bedeuten, dss das Gesamtsystem schlecht wäre.
Ich weiß gar nicht, ob überhaupt noch jemand beurteilen kann, ab wo sich die Waagschale Richtung "Das ist schlecht" oder "Das ist gut" neigt, viel zu komplex die ganze Materie. Das merken gerade auch die Briten, die nach einer völlig unsachlichen Diskussion nun so oder so sachlich werden müssen, denn Tastsachen kann man kaum wegdiskutieren.
In Zeiten von globaler Vernetzung aller möglichen Dinge (Kommunikation, Kapital, Waren, Rohstoffe, Extremisten *aller* Art) halte ich aber eine Gemeinschaft für sehr sinnvoll. 
Allerdings ist klar, es ist viel versaut worden, unsere Politerkerkaste hat vergessen, für wen sie arbeitet, zumindest ist sie offensichtlich nicht bereit transparent gegenüber der Öffnetlichkeit aufzutreten.
Jahrelang wurden abgehalfterte Politiker Richtung Brüssel aufs Altenteil geschickt, Pöstchen verschoben. Das zahlt sich nun aus. Aber andererseits fehlts auch oft an Konsequenz, damit meine ich Dinge wie "Einheitliche Außenpolitik", "Wirtschaftspolitik" etc. Jeder hat nur sich selbst im Blick. Ist aber auch nciht leicht, das kann man schließlich an sich selbst auch ganz gut beobachten, oder?


----------



## mariob (28 Juni 2016)

Hi,
es ist interessant zu beobachten wie man wieder (wie immer) versucht diese mehrheitliche Entscheidung zu ignorieren, rückgängig zu machen, für nichtig zu erklären. Je mehr aber genau das passiert gewinnen genau diese Kräfte Zustrom die die Spaltung wollen. Und das tut auch das Gebilde was mancher EU nennt. Insofern ist dieser Prozeß in meinen Augen nicht mehr aufzuhalten.
Mit meinen Worten, wir werden von früh bis spät mittlerweile völlig offen beschissen, und so langsam regt sich Widerstand. Nicht in Deutschland, da gibt es mittlerweile nicht mal mehr Bahnsteigkarten und da wird das nix.
Das schlimme ist das die nationalistischen Kräfte dieselben Ziele verfolgen, da diese aber nicht nach dem links blinken rechts abbiegen sondern eben auch genauso blinken wie sie abbiegen wollen glaubt man denen. Andererseits - was ist dann schlimmer?

Gruß
Mario


----------



## JaJa (28 Juni 2016)

mariob schrieb:


> Hi,
> es ist interessant zu beobachten wie man wieder (wie immer) versucht diese mehrheitliche Entscheidung zu ignorieren, rückgängig zu machen, für nichtig zu erklären. Andererseits - was ist dann schlimmer?
> 
> Gruß
> Mario



Hinterm Horizont geht's weiter..

Unglaublich Mario wird wach ;-) und der liebe Crazy Frog schlägt auch schon andere Töne an. "Extremisten *aller* Art"


----------



## Ralle (28 Juni 2016)

JaJa schrieb:


> Hinterm Horizont geht's weiter..
> 
> Unglaublich Mario wird wach ;-) und der liebe Crazy Frog schlägt auch schon andere Töne an. "Extremisten *aller* Art"



Nein, das ist bei mir bestimmt nichts Neues. 
Mich stinken schon immer Extremisten an, egal von welcher Seite. Aber so mancher will eben nicht zuhören oder gründlich lesen, denn dann könnte ja sein Weltbild ins Wanken geraten.
Am liebsten mag ich übrigens Leute, die nicht mal Eier in der Hose haben und im Forum nochmal extra anonym unterwegs sind. Das ist auch eine Art Extremist, extrem feige, würde ich sagen.
Stimmts lieber JaJa alias ...


----------



## mariob (28 Juni 2016)

Hi,
@Ralle, dont feed the Troll .

Gruß
Mario


----------



## JaJa (28 Juni 2016)

mariob schrieb:


> Hi,
> @Ralle, dont feed the Troll .
> 
> Gruß
> Mario



man Mario jetzt sind deine Pluspunkte wieder weg. Schade warum kommt immer der Arschkriecher-Modus durch?
Ralle mag dich auch so 

@Dipl.-Ing Ralle keine Ahnung was du meinst ich bin kein Hellseher also mir bitte auf die Sprünge helfen Danke


----------



## JaJa (29 Juni 2016)

Folgender Benutzer sagt Danke zu mariob für den nützlichen Beitrag:            *Ralle* (Heute) 


Siehst Du Mario Ralle hat dich lieb ​


----------



## bike (29 Juni 2016)

Heute war unser Entsorger hier, hat der was vergessen? 

@Ralle: du hast bedingt recht. Und ich danke Gott, dass es mit und wegen der EU und deren Vergangenheit Frieden in Europa war und noch ist.
Das mit dem parken von altersschwachen senilen Männern und Frauen war und ist immer noch ein Fehler.
Wir dürfen bzw sollen doch auch nur an Arbeitsstätten arbeiten, wo wir uns auskennen.

Aber heute habe ich meinen nicht vorhandenen Hut vor Mutti gezogen.
Sie hat durchgesetzt, dass über CETA im Bundentag entschieden werden soll.
Dann können sich die Volksverdreher nicht mehr rausreden nichts damit zu tun zu haben.

 Vielleicht gibt es noch einen Lichtblick in Zukunft.


bike


----------



## JaJa (29 Juni 2016)

bike schrieb:


> Aber heute habe ich meinen nicht vorhandenen Hut vor Mutti gezogen.
> Sie hat durchgesetzt, dass über CETA im Bundentag entschieden werden soll.
> Dann können sich die Volksverdreher nicht mehr rausreden nichts damit zu tun zu haben.
> 
> ...



Und das hat dich beeindruckt? 
Das schöne am Austritt der EN. 
Auch TTIP wird dadurch später kommen aber dafür muss man vor der Merkel nicht den Hut ziehen.


----------



## JaJa (1 Juli 2016)

Umdenken nach dem Brexit? Die EU-Kommission will das Freihandelsabkommen CETA an den Parlamenten vorbei durchwinken und entscheidet weiter zu Lasten der Bevölkerung der EU-Staaten

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mMicw_XIDtk

Einfach mal ansehen genau so ist das leider mit der EU - Scheisse - Politik ob TTIP oder Masseneinwanderung was die Völker Europas wollen interessiert keinen mehr. 
Vernünftige Kompromisse wo alle mit leben können gibt es schon lange nicht mehr in der Politik.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_GKCOaF3868&feature=youtu.be


----------



## norustnotrust (4 Juli 2016)

Aus gegebenem Anlass.

http://www.faz.net/aktuell/politik/...ulisten-verlaesst-ist-verlassen-14323294.html


----------



## flubber (1 August 2016)

Die Briten werden von nun an auf viele Annehmlichkeiten verzichten müssen. Aber die Welt wird trotzdem weiter gehen und auch Englands Wirtschaft wird weiter funktionieren. 

Irgendwie kann ich sie ja auch verstehen. Es ist nun nicht so, dass alles an der EU toll ist.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (31 Dezember 2021)

Ein Jahr Brexit geht zu Ende. Das Ergebnis ist sehr ernüchternd, vor allem für die die ihn unbedingt wollten. Und es gibt immer noch Politiker die den Brexit als Erfolg feiern.


----------



## dekuika (31 Dezember 2021)

Das nennt man mit fliegenden Fahnen untergehen. Aber was wollen sie auch machen?


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (31 Dezember 2021)

dekuika schrieb:


> Aber was wollen sie auch machen?


Keinen Brexit z.b.

Ich bin ab und zu drüben und habe viele Freunde dort. Es ist für alle eine Katastrophe

Aber das Volk hat entschieden


----------



## rostiger Nagel (31 Dezember 2021)

Habe gestern gelesen, das es eine Anweisung von der Politik in GB gibt, das
Wort „Brexit“ nicht mehr ausgesprochen bzw. verwendet werden sollte.
Anscheinend eine kleine Ernüchterung, vielleicht kommen Sie in ein paar 
Jahren wieder zurück.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (31 Dezember 2021)

Banksy:


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (31 Dezember 2021)

Es ist halt doch etwas einfach zu sagen: wir werfen alle Fremdarbeiter raus und die offenen Stellen werden dann von Engländern belegt". 95% der Jobs will kein Engländer machen.


----------



## dekuika (31 Dezember 2021)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Keinen Brexit z.b.
> 
> Ich bin ab und zu drüben und habe viele Freunde dort. Es ist für alle eine Katastrophe
> 
> Aber das Volk hat entschieden


Zurück geht aber nicht mehr.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (31 Dezember 2021)

dekuika schrieb:


> Zurück geht aber nicht mehr.


Es wird (meine Vermutung) ein verstecktes zurück geben über zig Ausnahmeregeln...

Mal sehen. Es ist ein gutes Exemplarbeispiel das "Ausländer raus" nicht die Lösung ist für Probleme die man selber zu verantworten hat.


----------



## dekuika (31 Dezember 2021)

Da bin ich ganz Deiner Meinung.


----------



## Heinileini (31 Dezember 2021)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Habe gestern gelesen, das es eine Anweisung von der Politik in GB gibt, das
> Wort „Brexit“ nicht mehr ausgesprochen bzw. verwendet werden sollte.


Habe mich von Anfang an daran gehalten und statt Brexit immer nur Brexitus gesagt.


----------



## Mrtain (31 Dezember 2021)

Ich denke schon, wenn die Briten zurück in die EU wollen, wird das schon möglich sein. Allerdings nicht mehr mit den "Privilegien" die sie vorher hatten. So und nun 'nen guten Rutsch euch allen.


----------



## Oberchefe (31 Dezember 2021)

Den Briten wurde von Populisten erzählt, dass es ihnen ohne EU besser geht, dass sie mehr rein zahlen als raus bekommen usw.

Das Gleiche versucht uns auch hier eine bestimmte Partei zu erzählen.


----------

